# (VBS) Datei überschreiben?



## yasukatakaya (30. September 2007)

Hallo,
gibt es so eine Art Befehl in Visual Basic Script, wie z.B. 

file.move(irgendwohin)


nur das man die Datei, falls dieselbe schon existiert, überschreibt, so eine Art 
Befehl wie file.replace() ?

Gruss


----------



## deepthroat (30. September 2007)

Hi.

Du meinst so wie die MoveFile Methode des FileSystemObject?

Gruß


----------



## yasukatakaya (1. Oktober 2007)

Ja, sowas ähnliches!!


----------



## deepthroat (1. Oktober 2007)

yasukatakaya hat gesagt.:


> Ja, sowas ähnliches!!


Warum nur "sowas ähnliches"? Warum nimmst du nicht ein FileSystemObject? (\edit: und entfernst vor dem Move die Datei falls sie existiert...)

Gruß


----------

